# favorite broadhead for turkeys



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoping to hear some input in what people are using for turkeys. I've used the gobbler guillotine the past 3 years and since I haven't hinted from a groundblind I've been having trouble getting them to be still enough for a shot at under 20 yards. This year I think I'm going to just go for the body shot. Any suggestions? I've got spitfire sidewinders and rage 2 blades. Will these work or has anyone had experience with something better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rage three blade into the body does the trick quickly


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Puckett Bloodtrailers:evil:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

hunt city bucks said:


> Hoping to hear some input in what people are using for turkeys. I've used the gobbler guillotine the past 3 years and since I haven't hinted from a groundblind I've been having trouble getting them to be still enough for a shot at under 20 yards. This year I think I'm going to just go for the body shot. Any suggestions? I've got spitfire sidewinders and rage 2 blades. Will these work or has anyone had experience with something better?


You'll be good to go with any of these.


----------



## yearcher (May 22, 2010)

I can't imagine any broadhead suitable for deer not being equally suitable for turkeys. I use cedar arrows so am still using the old glue on Bear razorheads with the bleeders. They seemn to work just fine as long as the shot is placed in a vital area. Just try to concentrate your shot in the chest area.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

yearcher said:


> I can't imagine any broadhead suitable for deer not being equally suitable for turkeys. I use cedar arrows so am still using the old glue on Bear razorheads with the bleeders. They seemn to work just fine as long as the shot is placed in a vital area. Just try to concentrate your shot in the chest area.


I agree, I will be using my G5 Montecs this spring.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm just going to throw this out there, take it how you will....but I do hear of more birds that are lost with fixed blade heads than mechanicals. Put it in the vitals and you're fine, but if you are off your mark by an inch or two you have yourself a wounded bird, and chances for recovery go WAY down.


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

I used a fixed three blade broadhead called the Turkey Terror don't remember who makes it but the blades have like a cut in at about the middle
of the blade. I shot my bird through the back and it came out the front right side complete pass through. The tom flipped and rolled then tried to strut for my decoys again and then pretty much went into spaz and died. Worked for me but thats the first with a bow for me as well.


----------



## Encore1250 (Jul 10, 2010)

made by american broadhead .com


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Use a large broadhead. There are many large mechanical heads that will work well. Don't kid yourself and believe a small fixed blade will be fine. Your going to loose birds. They are tougher than deer, much smaller, well hidden vitals. Lets see, deer has a basketball vital area, turkey has a baseball size. A turkey comes in turning and changing position, rotating. There is no distinct, shoulder to use for aiming reference. If they are puffed up, strutting and turning it becomes more difficult. Zip a small fixed head through the vitals, and watch him go air born, then crash 100 yards away in the forest. NO BLOOD trail. Or watch him run 200 yards NO BLOOD TRAIL. 

I learned the hard way. Then I started using a 2" diameter cut. I have taken 9-10 gobblers since. Since I use a recurve, I used a fixed head, to make sure I get enough penetration. MY 2" diameter Simmons Landsharks are deadly. All of my turkeys have been shot under 15 yards. Most are shot 5 or under. For fast shooting compounds, use one of the mechanical heads listed above. A good friend of mine in Kansas has takes close to 60 gobblers with his compound bow. He uses Rocket Hammer heads. 

When aiming use the legs as a guide, Shoot between the legs in the mid section of the bird. No matter how he turns. Break through the body cavity, "break bone". Its also better, but not necesary if your arrow stays in him. This will usually keep him from going anywhere. My recurve is slow enough to stay in everytime. With a compound, you can put one of those "game grabbers" that slide down the shaft of you wish. Or even a small game star. 

Dark blind, windows behind you always shut. Let them get close. Sit on stool, when they approach, fold up stool, get on your knees. This will let you rotate around quickly and use different windows. As turkey goes around blind, shut windows behind you first, before opening new shooting window. I have the front of my windows covered in black, I can open a window in front of a turkey and he doesn't see it. As window is opening, the open window looks black also, since the windows behind me are all shut..

Good Luck

Last year's Gobbler. I actually used a 2-blade Rage head. The way the head opens, allowed penetration with my recurve. 






















The previous year.


----------

